# Good emergency lantern?



## Soybomb (Sep 26, 2005)

So the main purpose of the kit I'm putting together is to be able to handle 2-3 weeks or so without utilities, but the house is liveable and I'll be staying there. For that I need to find a good lantern to use indoors and not worry about someone starting a fire or ventilation. Enough light to make a room liveable with a long run time seems best.
Think something like this would be good:
http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/lantern_ck-220.htm 
or something smaller with less battery life and just toss in more batteries
http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/riverrock_lantern.htm

I like that the smaller one seems more durable but I figure the larger one is probably best and adjustable. Any other suggestions to look at?


----------



## joema (Sep 26, 2005)

I got the Nuwai CK-220 20 LED lantern for my father-in-law. I used it a couple of weeks upon receiving it. It's pretty good. Output is continuously variable, although not infinitely -- comes on suddenly at a very low level, then continuously increases from there.

I had a temporary problem when replacing the batteries. Battery carrier didn't seat correctly, even though the bottom was screwed on properly. It took me a few tries to figure it out.

The spec says 22 hr on high and 6 days on low. High is easily enough to read by, low is enough to see around a small room with dark adapted eyes.

Overall the lantern has a quality feel and I'd generally recommend it. It seems ideal for long term interior use, or even car camping.

A possible alternative is the Mountain Green 30 LED lantern from REI. Like the Nuwai runs on 4D batteries, but has just low/high switch. Spec says 66 hr runtime on high, 114 hr (4.75 days) on low. I don't have personal experience with this, just saw it at REI:

http://www.rei.com/online/store/Pro...34&parent_category_rn=4500587&vcat=REI_SEARCH


----------



## LoveCraft (Sep 29, 2005)

IF you want something that would last a lifetime, have a look at the Rechargeable Fluorescent Floodlights from nightsearcher, cost a bucket full and last for 8hrs, worth a look at if you get over the price, and im sure you can charge it from a car? afterall the battery is 12volt

http://www.nightsearcher.co.uk/acatalog/Rechargeable_Fluorescent_Floodlights2.html


----------



## wwglen (Sep 29, 2005)

Get a deep cycle Marine Battery ($40-$60), a 150-300 watt inverter, a compact florecent bulb (5w) and use a lamp.

OR

Instead of the inverter and CFL Bulb use a 12 Volt 5W florescent car trouble light.

Recharge the battery when running the car or generator.

The inverter option also lets you run other small 110VAC items and the lamp make it more like normal.

wwlen


----------



## JimH (Sep 29, 2005)

When in doubt, follow the CPF motto and get them both. The each have their place and the combination will be perfect. I have the small River Rock lantern. I've used it the last 2 weekends for camping and off and on around the house. I'm still on the first set of batteries that came with it, but when those go, I plan on using Battery Station lithium's.

I like this little lantern so much I'm planning on buying several more.


----------



## olebluebird (Oct 3, 2005)

There are marine compact fluorescent bulbs that run directly off of a 12 volt battery. See this site: http://www.cetsolar.com/compactfluorescent.htm

They have a 13 watt bulb that puts out 60 watts of incandescent light. That baby should run off a 100 AH battery for about 80 to 100 hours.
oleblue


----------



## Phaserburn (Oct 8, 2005)

Or, get an Energizer folding fluoro lantern for $12 anywhere. It'll run 20/40 hours using 1 or 2 tubes. It's quite bright and a good design. Lights up rooms nicely. Don't knock it around like you would a maglite and you'll be fine. Oh, and a pack of extra D cells; it takes 4 of them. Keepin' it simple...

The newer versions also have an amber led night light, too. That should run for, say, 150 years on 4 D cells.


----------



## RIP (Oct 8, 2005)

200 hours on the 100% setting (advetised). I have this one and it will light a small room with reasonable light. Its not REAL bright but it lasts a long time.

http://www.safetycentral.com/galedsmlinil.html

You can find it cheaper if you look around.


----------



## wwglen (Oct 8, 2005)

Oh...

The local LOWES has the folding energizer 4-D florscent Lantern with LED night light on clearance for $10.00

wwglen


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Oct 9, 2005)

On fluoro lanterns there are two types you want..... first an area light good enough to see others and not trip over things.... second one bright enough to read by and socialize. I recommend at least an 8 watt fluoro lantern for the second one, runtime may be less but there are times when a bunch of 5mm LEDs isn't just bright enough but for the most part they are fine. The 4D folding lantern is nice for a price of $10 if you want smaller size and there are a lot of others under $25 of differing types including the rayovac 2x8watt model and the coleman 15watt twister at the top end.
I recommend D cells for your high power lanterns and a supply of AAs for the lower power ones as they have a long enough runtime off AAs and the cost of such cells are more attractive than D cells, you can also find many AA car chargers but not many D chargers charge fast enough for car use IMO.


----------



## toos (Oct 10, 2005)

I recently bought the River Rock lantern from Target for use in my chicken coop (I don't have power to the coop and I wanted something that was cheap but bright). Waterproof, small, and the light is very bright. For $20 it is a buy if you can find them. They seem to sell out quickly. It would be a bit heavy for a backpacker I suppose, but probably fine if you used lithium AA's. Great as an emergency lantern, and the strobe/blink mode is useful too. The Nichia Jupiter LED is extremely bright. THe only negative is it can be too bright actually, for a camp light.


----------



## javafool (Oct 10, 2005)

I have LED lanterns but went to the Coleman web site and bought a couple of their low/high fluorescent lanterns. They provide a more usable light, in my opinion, than the LEDs.


----------



## dbedit (Oct 13, 2005)

What are the key features to look for in a LED latern for use power outages?

What is the generally accepted winner in the type of light? You know the one I will not be sorry I purchased two days later.


----------



## Gasguy (Oct 15, 2005)

Coleman twin tube flourescent lanterns, 6 D cell model. You can run it on one tube or both for varying levels of needed light. If one tube croaks you always have another to keep you lit. Run time is very long, in excess of 24 hrs and bulbs are readily available for them.I have 2 and have been very happy with them. It is the older style of light and you can find them on sale for around $15 a light. The new coleman spiral bulb lights are good to but, you will only have the one bulb if it goes out ? Several years ago I bought the GE steelbeam light from costco. They worked okay but only have one level of light. After a while the tube started to darken, I tried several places to get a replacement bulb but no can do. Those bulbs were soldered in place, had to chuck the whole light. Good luck on your choice!!!


----------

